# Gomersal rail tunnel - December 2010



## nij4829 (Jan 5, 2011)

Gomersal's rail tunnel was built in 1899 as part of the 'new' Leeds line. The tunnel is 819 yards long, built from blue engineering bricks and is built underneath the Shoulder of Mutton pub, which was purchased by the LNWR during the construction of the tunnel in case of any damage or it fell into the workings - even today, when draymen use the 'barrel drop' the noise echos around the tunnel and the vibrations are felt in the cottage next door!

The odd brick structure at the western end would have allowed access for inspections after the approach cutting was infilled. But, at the last moment, Railtrack and Kirklees Council dithered and, in 1997, decided to stop any further tipping on the site. The North end of the tunnel is fortified with razor wire and anti-vandal paint.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a cool explore[pardon the pun],love the icicles.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks quite magical with the snowy landscape and the icicles. Love the brickwork.


----------



## Labb (Jan 7, 2011)

Some very nice shots here. I really like the snowy landscapeshots.


----------



## nij4829 (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheers guys, was a great mini 'splore.
It was a brisk cool walk


----------



## night crawler (Jan 13, 2011)

Love those icicles


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jan 13, 2011)

Good explore and pics.


----------

